# Dont know what to do



## Savannah (Dec 26, 2016)

My daughters fathet spur of the moment bought hs tickets to indiana i have no id because that and my social security card were stolen but what i do have are my birth certificate a photo copy of my id my national grid bill and a police report of my missing id


----------



## CCC1007 (Dec 26, 2016)

Explain to the conductor that you don't have your ticket, and give them your name, they should be able to use your name and ID to find your ticket on their manifest.


----------



## Savannah (Dec 26, 2016)

No i have my tickets no actual id


----------



## CCC1007 (Dec 26, 2016)

You should be fine, if the conductor asks for one, just explain what happened, everyone has times like that, so they should be able to make something work.


----------



## Savannah (Dec 26, 2016)

I hope so do you use amtrak frequently


----------



## CCC1007 (Dec 26, 2016)

I personally have been working in more Amtrak travel, and I still want to ease your mind, so while you're here do you have any more questions for me or the forum?


----------



## Savannah (Dec 26, 2016)

Yes actually ive never traveled by train or with a child before and now im doing both with my one year old do i still get to bring a bag on with me with diapers etc and how big of one can i bring on with me


----------



## Savannah (Dec 26, 2016)

This whole no id thing has me so worried


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 26, 2016)

I've never been asked for I'd in the train, but just in case you are asked, I'd think what you have would be fine.

You'll be fine with the diaper bag in addition to any other bags you have as long as you can carry it all onto the train.


----------



## Albo5000 (Dec 26, 2016)

I have never had to show my ID for any Amtrak trip... New Haven, Springfield, MA, Seattle, Portland OR, NY Penn... Never once have they asked for my ID, even in sleeper class (and the Chicago first class lounge for that matter). A ticket was always enough to get by.


----------



## pennyk (Dec 26, 2016)

I believe that conductors request IDs on a random basis. I would be prepared to present whatever identification you have - just in case.

I have been asked to show identification several times while traveling in sleepers.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Dec 26, 2016)

Savannah is where your boarding isn't a crew change so I strongly doubt they are checking id there. Just because it would be a logistical nightmare. And it would really slow the process down.

In Washington they could but I would say very very unlikely. I've traveled on Amtrak since 1994 and I've only ever had my ID checked once in Portland, OR and that was this month out of 60,000 Amtrak miles. And I'm actually an east coaster and I can tell you they generally don't care on the Florida trains when I've ridden them which is most of my mileage.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Dec 26, 2016)

I travel a lot on Amtrak and they only time they asked for id was to verify I qualified for senior discount. Now that I am 75 they never ask anymore.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 26, 2016)

In all my years traveling on Amtrak, I've only been asked for ID twice. Both times were when boarding in New Orleans - the beginning of the route.

I had lived for many years on the Northeast Corridor, and I was never asked. Even if I used a AAA discount, I wasn't asked for ID.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 26, 2016)

Even if you hope to travel on Amtrak frequently, I would recommend that you join Amtrak Guest Rewards (AGR)! (A separate account for each person traveling.) You earn points for each travel, which can add up to free travel! There are many other ways to earn points in AGR too.


----------



## neroden (Dec 26, 2016)

Bring the police report and so forth. The conductors rarely ask for ID. If they do ask, they'll be perfectly satisfied with the police report, they're reasonable and nice people.

Baggage rules:

https://www.amtrak.com/carry-on-baggage

"Each passenger may bring two personal items, 25 lbs. (12 kg) and 14 x 11 x 7 inches each, and two carry-on items, 50 lbs. (23 kg) and 28 x 22 x 14 inches each, onboard. Make sure you have a tag with your name and address on the outside of all your bags."

("Personal items" means purse, laptop bag, etc.)

"Passengers traveling with infants under the age of two may bring an additional infant item onboard (strollers, diaper bags), which does not count towards the carry-on baggage or personal item limit."

In addition, you can typically bring a pillow and a blanket (intended to be used on the train) . Amtrak is very reasonable about this.

However, you DO have to be able to carry *everything* yourself. Unless you're disabled, they don't have to assist you with your luggage.


----------



## Savannah (Dec 26, 2016)

Thank you all so much these answers were really helpful and i appreciate it so much


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jan 3, 2017)

The only time I was asked to show ID was when I went to the ticket counter to pick up a prepaid ticket. I did see a Conductor ask for ID when the person across me in a roomette had someone say she was in their room. It turned out the person was traveling on the wrong day after the conductor checked their records. Otherwise never see anyone ask for ID.


----------



## KmH (Jan 3, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> It turned out the person *was traveling on the wrong day* after the conductor checked their records.


Doh!

All dressed up with nowhere to go.


----------

